# Strongman Training



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i have decided to switch from size training to strength training, but want to do strongman rather than powerlifting. was wondering what routines people sugest for this as i train at a normal gym with no strongman equipment?

thanks alot guys

also does anyone know any gyms around reading with strongman equipment? 

:beer:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thought you we're the new bodybuilding phenomenon?!? lol

Most important lifts are -

Deadlift

Front Squat

Zercher Squat

Power Clean

Overhead Press

Grip hold

Interval Training (ideally with weight not cardio - like fullsquat to press tabata's for example)

M


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers bro will try it out


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I'm still finding my way my self. Have done a couple of novice comps this year.

My training at moment is pretty similar to a bodybuilding routine 4 days a week in gym 1/2 body parts a day concentrating more on the compound lifts such as ones martin listid above, low reps and heavy. I also do 1 day a week event training which is what I mainly get my cardio from by doing medleys flips carrys e.t.c will probably add a bit more cardio ready for next years comps, probably in the form of 400m sprints and rowing.


----------

